# Spring bird alert!



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

killdeers and red winged black bird sighted today in Durand Michigan.
Any other neat sightings?


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm on my way out the door for a look around. I'll let you know what I see!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Saw a Red Wing blackbird today, first I've seen this spring. I saw a number of sandhill cranes today too.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

Saw a female redwing blackbird. No insects around yet so it was eating buds off an ornamental cherry tree.


----------



## meburr75 (Feb 21, 2007)

There are a ton or Red Wings at Sterling State Park down here in Monroe.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I saw a couple of hawks hunting for dinner just about sundown. Not unusual but always an awesome sight.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I know some others have seen robins, but I saw my first today.


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

I had 2 pair of bluebirds looking at coops. they were busy!


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

catch&release said:


> Saw a female redwing blackbird. No insects around yet so it was eating buds off an ornamental cherry tree.


Males usally arrive first, so that is a cool sighting. I saw a few Turkey vultures soaring today.... I love this time of year... Grackles should be back within 7 to 10 days.....


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

The bird list I get online reported Grebes, Golden eagles and a host of others.
Keep your eyes peeled.
The beauty of Springtime is unfolding every hour.
Spring is a favorite season.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm still waiting to hear the red wing black birds over here. Theres some robins that have shown up. They were really loud this morning. But I like to hear them.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

pporonto said:


> Males usally arrive first, so that is a cool sighting. I saw a few Turkey vultures soaring today.... I love this time of year... Grackles should be back within 7 to 10 days.....


Yes that is unusual to see a female this early. Normally the males arrive first to establish territories and the females come later. I can hear the male cardinals starting to sing their territorial songs.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Saw a bald eagle West of Ionia while travelling on M-21, it was inbetween Ionia and Saranac.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

pporonto said:


> Males usally arrive first, so that is a cool sighting. I saw a few Turkey vultures soaring today.... I love this time of year... Grackles should be back within 7 to 10 days.....


Grackles mixed with male redwings this morning.Cedar waxwings all over my mountain ash berries Friday.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Robins, Rd Wing BB and Grackels back at the woodpecker feeder. Won't be long and we will be hearing frogs in the creeks. Sure is great to have all four seasons and appreciate each one..... Great State!


----------



## Nu_2_MI (Dec 11, 2005)

Went out today with my 10 year old and saw a few Michigan firsts for us. Saw my first group of cedar waxwings ever. We were only 20 feet away and they stayed for as long as my son was interested. Beatiful birds!! Have seen Red winged black birds before, but the first time up here in MI. Also saw several groups of common grackles.....very interesting birds with their light eyes and mostly black bodies. Cardinals, bluejays, robins, and black-capped chickadees were out in force today. Also saw some male Downies displaying for female attention near the ground about 30 feet away.....great stuff. Also had my first goldfinches show up at a wire mesh nyjer feeder we recently put out. All in all a great birding day and an even better time spending time with my son who genuinely enjoyed himself out in nature as opposed to playing the Xbox.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Bird watching is definately addicting...at least for me. I saw a few firsts for the year again today, a male red wing blackbird was at my feeder and I saw a bunch (and heard) of sandhill cranes heading north.


----------



## Nu_2_MI (Dec 11, 2005)

I couldn't agree more, M1. I just really stated in December after a dear friend in the UP got me hooked. She gave me a copy of a book "The Big Year- A Tale of Man, Nature, and Fowl Obsession" by Mark Obmascik. It's a great read......three men from different walks of life pursuing the prize of locating the most avian species in a single year in North America. It's great stuff. She told me to pass it on to others......it has been through several people thus far.......so if anyone is near East Lansing and would like it....it's theirs to read and pass on. It certainly lit a fire in me....but not sure I'm ready for anything like these guys......but I now share their passion.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Birdwatching is fun.
One myth about being a birder is that your not a hunter, if you are a birder.
Bullducky I say!
I joined my local Audubon group and found out we have a number of hunters including myself.
Hopefully more hunters will join so we can help in the positive image of hunters.
I have learned alot in the 6 months since I joined.


----------



## MerlinsMom (Mar 2, 2007)

We've got bluebirds all busy at the boxes around my pasture. I was out there yesterday cleaning out the chicken coop and the bluebirds were singing away. Have also got robins, red-winged blackbirds as well as a few itinerant visitors like a Northern Harrier, and woodcock. Have yet to see the tree swallows and hummingbirds.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Nu 2 MI - I'll have to check out that book, sounds interesting. It's pretty cool to see a new species for the first time. 

Trout - Add another hunter who enjoys the birds....when deer hunting, I've put out one of those bird seed bells before. Makes some interesting watching.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Saw a pair of Great Blue Herons in flight. Heard some weird noises above me fishing today and there they were. Also, not 100% sure but almost sure that I saw a pair of loons earlier this week on a Grand River trib in West Michigan. Saw a bird at the Ionia Fair Grounds that I have no idea what it was. Also saw my first seagull of the year at the Ionia Walmart. I thought seagulls liked to stick near water, but it never fails to see some here in Ionia out at Meijer, Walmart and the such and down by the fairgrounds.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Been feeding them all winter.  Our living room is one of those 4 season glass jobs and offers a great view. Many different species, along with 2 fox and 1 black squirrel.

Heard a red winged black bird the other day..........a sure sign of spring. :coolgleam


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

I know it's Spring based on the fact that the skunks in the neighborhood are on the move! They have been feeding under our bird feeder at night. I park near the feeder and my car smelled like skunk this morning. Plus the dog wakes up as soon as she smells the skunks at 3 am. No matter how many times she gets sprayed she still wants to wrangle with them!  :yikes:


----------



## Salami (Dec 23, 2004)

2 pair of bluebirds can't tell you what sex ,they would not lift there tails. My dad always said to put salt on there tails


----------

